# Show pics of your AR 15



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I'm in the process of buying a custom AR 15 and I would like to see some set ups for some ideas. 

thanks


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

R-15 Remington in 223 with a Vortex 4x16x50.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Here is mine. I'm not thru yet. Its a work in progress really.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

my s&w


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Here's my 6.8 SPC with Aimpoint 2X 1-MOA mounted on a LaRue SPR-E. VTAC handguard. CAA pistol grip and stock with adjustable cheek piece. Chip McCormick match single stage trigger. Has been deadly to buck, doe, gobbler, aoudad and pig. Running Silver State 110 grain pro hunter combat loads.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Its sweet, Wilson Combat. I have been working on this one for a while. Ordering a part here and there from Wilson because they are kind of pricey. It was cheaper to build than it was to buy.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

16in LW-50 Barrel, Doublestar lower, jard trigger, EO-tech, larue qd mounts, AAC M4-2000









18in Larue stealth, AAC-m4-2000 can, Bushy lower, Jard trigger, Magpul prs stock, Gen III D-760 with hand selected pinnacle tube, Larue qd mounts


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

km2006dmax said:


> 16in LW-50 Barrel, Doublestar lower, jard trigger, EO-tech, larue qd mounts, AAC M4-2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ernest, just how much does that gun weigh? Can you get anything else on it?


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

good looking guns

thanks so far


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool pics, but I prefer to keep mine simple. I'm considering an Aimpoint or Eotech, but I shoot the iron sights pretty well.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Here is mine. I'm not thru yet. Its a work in progress really.


I thought you were rockin' the Hello Kitty Battle Rifle? Or was that the Warden or even Jihad?


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Pretty basic but I like it.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Parts lists are too long to mention, but the flat dark earth one ("Sandy") is an 18" SPR in .223 Wylde and the other is a 24" bull Shilen in .204 Ruger. I'm almost finished with my 6.5 Grendel 18" SPR and then I will be working on a 16" lightweight .223.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

I like mine simple


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

heres mine I carry everyday at work...


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

Heres My S&W, hoping to replace the scope soon but the bushnell does pretty well.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

And another. Pretty much my go to hog gun now. AR10 dpms lower, Fulton 16in upper with Krieger barrel, AAC 7.62 can, Otal 2 vis laser, Scopes: (Mark IV 6.5x20 illum ret, Meopta K-dot, and gen III D-760 all with larue qd mounts with my rails marked for zero) Skeleton stock, Jard 2lb adj trigger

Business end


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Probably not the type of AR that will give you any help since it is just a DCM gun with a cheap ncstar scope, but here you go anyway.








http://www.fototime.com/26547450D5C6A36/standard.jpg


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

My RockRiverArms...I'll see if I can find some of the Armalite.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

It ain't much to look at, but it's all I have right now.
I would like to build it up as a 6.8
Anyone have ANY spare parts for sale? Seriously, PM me if you do.
BTW it's a DPMS completely stripped lower.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

You can order parts kits from anywhere, they are only like 40 bucks and putting it together is a piece of cake as long as you have the right tools.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

RRA CAR A4


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Ruger SR556 with Eotech halo, no pics yet.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

A leftie I put together. Stag Upper, Sun Devil lower, lother barrel, la rue hand guard, troy sights, and Mag pul ctr and grip.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Some good looking guns guys.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

all Noveske, all tricked out, 6.8 SPC on the left, other two are 5.56


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont have near enough green bullets for this thread. Cool guns!!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

heres mine thats for sale NIB $1200


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, here are my two badboys: 

Colt comp hbar 20"bbl; Magpul PRS stock; Midwest rails; Leupold 4.5-14 long range w target knobs and TMR reticle.

Stag 16' bbl; ACOG 4x; note doctor sight set at 45 degree angle in front of ACOG

I love them both.

THE JAMMER


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Also if you look just between the target knobs and the rear ring on the HBAR, you'll see my latest addition to that gun-- a small level. It's easily visible while aiming the rifle, and helps to insure the gun is level when fired. 

I have been doing some studying up on the effect of rifle cant on accuracy, and it is VERY eye opening. Just a small cant of 12 degrees, which is like 12:02 instead of straight up 12:00 on a clock- not very much- can have a significant effect on accuracy. I'll be doing a separate post on that subject later.

THE JAMMER


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

If I were more suspicious by nature, I'd be concerned that they now have my IP address that identifies my location, along with a picture of what they'll be coming for.

My AR is a Colt HBar Competition from before the first ban. Sadly, I've owned it for over 15 years and it's never been fired. I shoot my pre-ban Mini14 with folding stock for funzies. The AR is for collecting (and just in case...).


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Well, here are my two badboys:
> 
> Colt comp hbar 20"bbl; Magpul PRS stock; Midwest rails; Leupold 4.5-14 long range w target knobs and TMR reticle.
> 
> ...


Those are two beautiful weapons.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Night vision rig and day rig...


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)




----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

here she SIG SAUER 556, MI & Samson battle sights, Mag-pul trigger gaurd, p-mags, Samson quad rail, bi-pod w/ quick detach. B/S scope, but stays on 0, and our wicked chihuahua.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here is one of my favorite AR-15's. Built it for the wife as hog gun, but it is not 5.56. This one is 7.62X39, I put some meat on the ground with it last year...hogs and deer. As you can see it works!


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

My Bushmaster A1M4


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is my RRA with the leather sling I made for it.


----------



## aarontx (May 1, 2008)

*DPMS LR-308*

DPMS LR-308 chrome bolt carrier, 4-rail free float tube, adjustable trigger, and Miculek compensator. EOTech 552 on top.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Went ahead and bought a Stag since they make a lefty gun and you guys have given me some good ideas to build my gun. thanks


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Stag is awesome for making a lefty. I have about 3 more projects for them. i hope someone makes a 22lr bolt for their upper so I can build one. trying to get a hold of spikes tactical in fl, guess i should get a list of people interested in a left 22lr before hand.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*AR*

Here is my hog / varmint weapon. I'll post up my target weapons a little later.


----------



## lawyer_80 (Jun 24, 2006)

*www.nationalguntrader.com*

Fellow gun enthusiast...check out my new site...www.nationalguntrader.com...

Any support from you guys is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Never mind, i thought this was in the general gun thread. Guess I'll start a new one over there where it really belongs


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Olive lwrc m6 spr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*ar*

cmmg 8.5" 300 blackout upper with palmetto lower, cmc trigger, syrac adjustable gas block, jp buffer spring, and spikes tactical buffer and AAC762SDN Suppressor. shoots good but not as quiet as i though it would be.....and yes i do have stamps for both the sbr and suppressor


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

topwateraddict said:


> cmmg 8.5" 300 blackout upper with palmetto lower, cmc trigger, syrac adjustable gas block, jp buffer spring, and spikes tactical buffer and AAC762SDN Suppressor. shoots good but not as quiet as i though it would be.....and yes i do have stamps for both the sbr and suppressor


Shot one almost identical to yours the other day. Not as quiet as you might think. Especially with non sub ammo.
The short bbl really handles well even with the can.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's one of mine, still working on it


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I no longer have any weapons or pics of them as all that I once owned were lost at sea when Katrina came in. Sorry!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine I added a light since this pic & a strap.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Bought a used rock river and rebuilt it


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

*ARs*

Here's the last three I finished. 
[/UR
[URL=http://s247.photobucket.com/user/GODVL22/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140531_193540526_HDR.jpg.html]


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Here's mine...*

This is my AR that I put together. Mostly YHM components, 5.56 Mul Cal, Spiral Fluted Bbl, Mag Pul Mags.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing fancy, but it fits the bill for me. Bushmaster with Eotech sights.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

My latest build.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ar15 & ar10*

S&W M&P10 on top
Sig M400 on bottom


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Windham weaponry SRC all magpul FDE Leupold VX-III on one piece Leupold 30mm mount


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

DPMS Sporticle, Leopold 3-9, green LED light, Sierra 65 gr game king, 175 yds hit in the medulaoblongatta


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sabra Defense


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

If ya can't tell... I'm more of a bird hunter!!


----------

